# welcher Gamer ist von einem TN zu einem IPS Screen gewechselt?



## -RedMoon- (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallole,
ich habe momentan einen Samsung 2450H und überlege in Richtung 27" mit IPS Panel zu gehen. Ich spiele aber sehr viele Shooter, daher die Frage ob jemand den Wechsel von TN zu IPS bereits vollzogen hat und seine Erfahrungen schildern kann. Ich bin bei Rucklern und Schlieren sehr empfindlich und kam z.B. mit einem von Eizo als Gaming Monitor ausgewiesenen Gerät (aber mit einem VA Panel ausgestattet) garnicht zurecht.
Der Vollständigkeit halber habe ich mal die Standard Fragen unten angehängt


1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
200€ -400€, zur Not 450€ aber sehr ungern

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Samsung 2450H

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Geforce GTX980 TI

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming 50%, Office + Surfen 50%

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
möglichst mehr als 60Hz, IPS Panel, Shooter-Tauglichkeit, mehr als Full-HD Auflösung, 21:9 wäre schön


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin am Wochenende von einem LG GM77 auf den Dell aus meiner Signatur umgestiegen und kann es Dir nur empfehlen.  Allerdings wirst Du dazu sehr viele verschiedene Meinungen hören, da jeder andere Vorlieben hat. Mir war die Bildqualität letztlich wichtiger als die Hertzzahl, ich spiele aber auch keine Shooter mehr hauptsächlich.  Da Du ja Shooter spielst, wird Dir hier wahrscheinlich der Großteil zu einem Monitor mit 144Hz raten. Subjektiv bleibt dir aber nichts anderes übrig, als es selber zu testen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hatte mal kurze Zeit den 60Hz 27" IPS meiner Mom. Hatte dabei so krass Motion Sickness (wohl ehr wegen des zu geringen Bildschirm Abstandes) das ich ihr den nach zwei Runden CS wieder in die Hand gedrückt hab.
Dann kam mein Bildschirm mit VA Panel. Bin hochzufrieden mit dem Teil.
Jetzt kommt mir aber wieder ein TN ins Haus wegen der 144Hz


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich 1 Jahr ein IPS -Panel im Notebook hatte, würde ich nie mehr etwas anderes wollen.

Die Farbwiedergabe und der Kontrast zu schwarz sind einfach viel zu gut, als dass man auf den 60FPS+ Hz-Zug aufspringen müsste.
Ein Film ohne "Graustreifen" oben und unten ist einfach viel besser zu sehen. (bzw. rechts und links, wenn du 21:9 kaufst und einen 16:9 Film ansiehst z.B. auf twitch / youtube etc.)

Wenn das Panel was taugt (auf prad nachlesen), wirst du auch in Shootern mit IPS glücklich. 120Hz Modelle müsste es ja mittlerweile auch geben.
Aber ob die in dein etwas knappes Budget passen, ist natürlich die Frage.


----------



## Erok (14. Dezember 2015)

Hi 

Ich wechselte vor knapp 2 Jahren von einem 120 Hz Asus TN-Panel auf einen 21:9 Ultra Sharp IPS-Monitor. 

Die Farbtreue war gegenüber dem TN-Panel natürlich überwältigend. Das breitere Bild mit 2560 x 1080 kam mir auch sehr gelegen, da ich viele Racing-Games zocke, und bei Shootern wie CS:GO war dies auch von Vorteil. Aber es waren halt "nur" noch 60 Hz, was ich jedoch für das IPS-Panel gerne in Kauf nahm.

Vor einem knappen Jahr wechselte ich dann wieder auf den Asus ROG Swift PG278Q mit TN-Panel zurück, und zwar wegen G-Sync. 

Ich hatte hier echt ein unwohles Gefühl,  zwecks  der Farbwiedergabe, jedoch nahm ich dies aufgrund von G-Sync sehr gerne in Kauf. G-Sync ist für mich die Beste Erfindung im Gaming-Berich in den letzten 10 Jahren. Aber ich vermisse ganz ehrlich die satten Farben eines IPS-Panels enorm.

Da ich mittlerweile aber die GTX 970er Konfiguration meines Computers wieder verkauft habe, und somit auch den PG278Q, ist zur Zeit der Rechner an einem 40 Zoll-TV angeschlossen, bis ich einen für mich passenden neuen Free-Sync-Monitor gefunden habe, welcher auf jedenfall  ein IPS-Panel werden soll mit FreeSync 

Warum ich das alles so ausführlich hier schildere ? Das ist ganz einfach. Wenn man das eine hat, vermisst man das andere, und umgekehrt 

Persönlich würde ich  einem Shooter-Fan eher zu einem 120Hz TN-Panel mit G-Sync raten, als zu einem IPS-Panel mit 60 Hz. Ich denke mal, daß da mehr Hz und G-Sync oder FreeSync deutlich mehr Vorteile bringt als ein IPS-Panel 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Faxe007 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe zwei 27 Zoll Monitore - IPS, 60 Hz und TN, 144 Hz. Welten liegen dazwischen. Zum zocken würde ich nie mehr etwas anderes als 144Hz TN verwenden (bei derzeitigem Stand der Technik). Dafür sehen darauf halt Fotos recht doof aus. Aber auch zum Arbeiten verwende ich den TN als Hauptbildschirm, ich finde einfach, dass die Augen weniger ermüden (das muss aber jeder selber sehen).


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. Dezember 2015)

Da du empfindlich reagierst würde ich auch sagen: probieren geht über studieren 

Würde mir an deiner Stelle einfach mal den http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html angucken. Bis auf das Format erfüllt er deine Kriterien ^^ wenn du mit den 60 Hz nicht klar kommst, bleibt bei deinem Budget AFAIK sowieso nur noch das TN Panel übrig...


----------



## Roli (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe sowohl aktuelle IPS als auch TN Panele genutzt, und ich persönlich finde die TN Panele überlegen. Aber wie schon andere erwähnten, das ist absolute Geschmacksfrage!


----------



## belle (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem 27" TN-Panel auch sehr zufrieden. Ich sitze etwas weiter vom TFT weg und mag die niedrige Reaktionszeit, außerdem kann man mit manueller Farbeinstellung (keine vorgegebenen Profile benutzen) oft noch einiges verbessern.
Mein nächstes Panel wird aber weder ein TN noch IPS, da setze ich lieber auf AMVA+ und dergleichen (bessere Farbdarstellung, aber kein IPS-Glitzereffekt).


----------



## DKK007 (14. Dezember 2015)

Finde auch IPS besser. Jetzt kommen ja welche mit WQHD, 144Hz und IPS.


----------



## -RedMoon- (14. Dezember 2015)

ich steigere mein Budget, zumindest denke ich stark darüber nach

IPS 144Hz ohne G-Sync oder TN G-Sync 144Hz

https://geizhals.de/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-90lm00u0-b01370-a1052247.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. Dezember 2015)

Bei 144 Hz IPS wäre ich noch etwas vorsichtig. Kann gut sein, dass die Bildqualität bzw. der Kontrast bei schnellen Bildwechseln etwas leidet im vergleicht zu TN, 
weil das Panel selbst nicht so schnell hinterherkommt. Aber selbst wenn das der Fall wäre, wärs ne gute Option.

TN ist halt einfach prinzipbedingt schneller, das wird sich wohl auch niemals ändern.


Generell würde ich IPS aber definitiv vorziehen.
TN hat halt einfach den Nachteil der blickwinkelabhägigkeit. Und nein, das bezieht sich nicht darauf, wie schräg du deinen Monitor anstarren willst, sondern darauf, dass das Bild oben anders aussieht wie unten.

TN hat einfach die Krankheit, dass schwarze Szenen im oberen Bildbereich "crushed" sind. Sprich, schwarze schattierungen sind im oberen Teil so schwer zu differenzieren, dass einfach "alles" komplette schwarz erscheint, während das schwarz im unteren Bildbereich z.B. viel zu hell ist. Der Gamma Wert ändert sich somit sehr stark von oben nach unten abhägig von deiner Sitzhöhe. Bei nem IPS ist das Bild halt immer perfekt, egal ob oben oder unten, egal welche Sitzhöhe oder Monitorhöhe.

Bei der Farbwiedergabe sind die Unterschiede nicht so krass. IPS ist etwas natürlicher und auch etwas kräftiger. TN wirkt da immer etwas übersteuert und angestrengt, das wurde aber in den letzten Jahren ganz gut abgeschwächt und geht damit eigentlich in Ordnung.


Ist halt abwägungssache. IPS bietet nach wie vor das deutlich bessere Bild. Wenn dir gute Grafik und saubere Darstellung wichtig ist, ist IPS einfach pflicht.

Aber wenn du wirklich sehr viele Online Shooter spielst, und deine Prioritäten ganz klar darauf setzt. Dann wirst du wohl auf TN setzen müssen, anders als mit 120 Hz oder mehr wird man die Schlieren nunmal nicht los.
Man muss aber auch sagen, dass sich TN und IPS bei 60 Hz in nahezu nichts nachstehen, was die Bewegungsunschärfe angeht. Wenn TN, dann sollte man auch 120 Hz nutzen.

Lange rede, kurzer sinn.
60 Hz -> IPS !
120/144 Hz -> TN


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> TN hat einfach die Krankheit, dass schwarze Szenen im oberen Bildbereich "crushed" sind. Sprich, schwarze schattierungen sind im oberen Teil so schwer zu differenzieren, dass einfach "alles" komplette schwarz erscheint, während das schwarz im unteren Bildbereich z.B. viel zu hell ist. Der Gamma Wert ändert sich somit sehr stark von oben nach unten abhägig von deiner Sitzhöhe. Bei nem IPS ist das Bild halt immer perfekt, egal ob oben oder unten, egal welche Sitzhöhe oder Monitorhöhe.


Hast du dazu mal nen paar Beispielbilder?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Dezember 2015)

@Laggy

Falls das Budget nicht so hoch ist kann man auch auf AMVA+ setzten. Bin hoch zu Frieden mit den Farben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Dezember 2015)

Man merkt die Unterschiede sehr stark an Farbtreue und Blinkwinkel. Drehst du dich leicht, sieht man es bereits sehr stark. 

Ich selber bin nicht von TN zu Beginn gekommen, sondern von CRT zu MVA und danach zu AMVA+, AH-IPS und TN, welchen letzten ich sofort wiederzurückgegeben habe. Zurzeit mit VA unterwegs. Ist eigentlich wie mit allem, gewöhnt man sich an besseres, resp. das bessere im jeweiligen Umfeld, ist der Rest schnell zweitrangig. 

Als nächstes kommt für mich jedenfalls ein 100-144hz Monitor. Ob 16:9 oder 21:9 wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## WindowsXP (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte mein IPS ebenfalls nicht mehr missen, obwohl ich mir bald mal ein VA-Panel anschauen möchte. Die Farbwiedergabe im Vergleich zu einem TN ist wirklich fantastisch!


----------



## Ion (14. Dezember 2015)

> *welcher Gamer ist von einem TN zu einem IPS Screen gewechselt?*



Ich. Aber das ist nun schon gute 10 Jahre her. (wo ist die ganze Zeit nur hin? )
Nach meinem Samsung Syncmaster 226BW hatte ich diverse andere Modelle hier, darunter welche von HP, Yuraku, HannsG oder wie die Vögel heißen, QNIX, Dell ..
Als ich zum ersten mal von TN auf ein anderes Panel gesehen habe, dachte ich nur "wow, *nie* wieder TN!" - das Problem ist, dass du heute Dinge wie 144Hz und G-Sync/Freesync im normalsterblichen Bereich nur mit TN-Panel bekommst. Auch WQHD bekommst du gegenüber FullHD nur für einen satten Aufpreis, in Zeiten von DSR und VSR eigentlich unverständlich.

Ich nutze aktuell nen WQHD mit 60Hz ohne G-Sync und schiele jetzt auf den hier: Acer Predator XB240HAbpr, 24" (UM.FB0EE.A01)
Mehr ist auch in deinem Budget womöglich nicht drin.


> 5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
> möglichst mehr als 60Hz, IPS Panel, Shooter-Tauglichkeit, mehr als Full-HD Auflösung, 21:9 wäre schön


Das alles bekommst du erst ab 600€ aufwärts.


----------



## BreakinB (14. Dezember 2015)

"Geschmackssache" ist wohl das Zauberwort. Ich hatte lange ein VA-Panel (da TN zum Kaufzeitpunkt wirklich noch grottig war), kurzzeitig einige 60 Hz IPS getestet, jetzt dauerhaft ein schnellen TN (PG278Q).

Meine Privatmeinung:

Zocken: TN >> IPS > VA
Arbeiten (Office): VA = TN > IPS 
Bild-/Videoschnitt: IPS > VA > TN
Filme: IPS = VA > TN

Da ich an dem Rechner zu 50% arbeite und zu 50% zocke, habe ich mich für TN entschieden. Reaktionszeit sollte klar sein, außerdem empfinde ich beim Arbeiten mit Tabellen das IPS-Glitzern auch bei teuren Panels auf Dauer sehr anstrengend, gerade beim ständigen neu-fokussieren auf einzelne Zellen (Gerade der Punkt ist sehr individuell!). Farbtreue interessiert mich nicht, das Bild muss für mich harmonisch und schön sein (bei einem guten TN lässt sich das herstellen).
Würde ich jetzt ständig Photoshoppen, wäre es wiederum ein Fehlkauf. 

Daher:



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich steigere mein Budget, zumindest denke ich stark darüber nach
> 
> IPS 144Hz ohne G-Sync oder TN G-Sync 144Hz
> 
> ...



Bei deinen Anforderungen Office/Surfen/Zocken würde ich klar auf den PG278Q gehen. G-Sync und die damit verbundene Vermeidung der VSync-Drops ist einer der größten Fortschritte seit langem - IMO.
Außerdem wurde mir hier der Dell S2716DG als günstigere Alternative empfohlen, schau dir den auch mal an. Ich war zu ungeduldig und habe dessen Markteinführung verpasst


----------



## Halx (15. Dezember 2015)

Was ist denn von IPS Monitoren mit 86Hz zu halten wie der  DELL UltraSharp Monitor U2515H? liegt ja so um die 300 euro. Kriegt man da so ein wenig Kompromiß zwischen Geschwindigkeit und Farbechtheit hin?  Wenn man das Budget aufstockt, auf 650 gibts ja auch mit dem Asus MG279Q auch IPS mit 144hz. Die reaktionszeit mit 4ms liegt aber noch deutlich hinter TN mit 1ms.  Merkt man sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Faxe007 (15. Dezember 2015)

BreakinB schrieb:


> Meine Privatmeinung:
> 
> Zocken: TN >> IPS > VA
> Arbeiten (Office): VA = TN > IPS
> ...


..besser kann mans nicht ausdrücken!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Dezember 2015)

Seit wann hat der Dell2515h 86hz?
Die Herstellerangaben zur Reaktionszeit kannst getrost in die Tonne klopfen, ließ dir dazu richtige Tests durch.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Seit wann hat der Dell2515h 86hz?
> Die Herstellerangaben zur Reaktionszeit kannst getrost in die Tonne klopfen, ließ dir dazu richtige Tests durch.


Wo steht das mit den Hertz?
Die Reaktionszeitangabe bei Dell passt ziemlich gut, das kann sich bei GtG schon nach richten.


----------



## Roli (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei Filmen IPS >>VA>>TN würde ich so NICHT stehenlassen. Alle IPS Monitore, welche ich gesehen habe, sind von Lichthöfen geplagt oder sogar Bleeding. Namentlich waren das zB der mg279q oder der U2515h. 
Das killt zumindest bei mir jede Atmosphäre, weil es keine dunklen Stellen mehr gibt. Alles ist fleckig aufgehellt.
Das gilt nach meinem Empfinden generell für die Schwarzdarstellung. TN finde ich da sichtbar besser. Einzig bei der Farbdarstellung sehen sehr gute IPS Panele minimal besser aus als ältere TN.
Ich habe letzte Woche noch den u2515h im Vergleich zu meinem alten TN sowie dem mg278q auf dem Schreibtisch stehen gehabt. Der alte TN wirkt schon recht blass neben den neuen Modellen. Die beiden neueren tun sich aber nicht viel bei der Farbqualität.
Aber das wird wohl auch jeder anders empfinden...für mich ist jedenfalls beim Zocken und Filme schauen TN der klare Sieger gegenüber IPS.


----------



## rackcity (15. Dezember 2015)

Hatte auch einmal einen IPS hier. farblich extrem geil, vorzuziehen.

Wenn man aber schnelle Spiele spielt, besonderst ich als 1.6'ler und jetzt CS:GO, vermisst man ganz schnell die 120/144hz


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Dezember 2015)

habe mir gestern mal im M.Markt einige Monitore angesehen. Einer war von Asus und einer von NEC.  OK, ein IPS macht schon minimal ein besseres Bild bzw. schönere Farben, aber nicht so viel, dass sich der Aufpreis lohnen würde. Bis auf die 60Hz war ich ja mit meinem Samsung 2450H bislang zufrieden. Mir ist übrigens bei den IPSen kein Glitzern aufgefallen. Was soll das sein?

Ich werde mich jetzt also auf TN mit G-Sync konzentrieren. Ob 1080p oder 1440p das weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## JaniZz (15. Dezember 2015)

Halx schrieb:


> Was ist denn von IPS Monitoren mit 86Hz zu halten wie der  DELL UltraSharp Monitor U2515H? liegt ja so um die 300 euro. Kriegt man da so ein wenig Kompromiß zwischen Geschwindigkeit und Farbechtheit hin?  Wenn man das Budget aufstockt, auf 650 gibts ja auch mit dem Asus MG279Q auch IPS mit 144hz. Die reaktionszeit mit 4ms liegt aber noch deutlich hinter TN mit 1ms.  Merkt man sowas überhaupt?


Hatte beide auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen. 

Der Unterschied zwischen 4 und 1 ms im direkten Vergleich ist spürbar. 
Und die realen zahlen werden wohl noch unterschiedlicher sein. 

Der mg278q zb. Fühlt sich einfach viel direkter an, gerade in shootern.


----------



## Laggy.NET (15. Dezember 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Bei Filmen IPS >>VA>>TN würde ich so NICHT stehenlassen. Alle IPS Monitore, welche ich gesehen habe, sind von Lichthöfen geplagt oder sogar Bleeding. Namentlich waren das zB der mg279q oder der U2515h.
> Das killt zumindest bei mir jede Atmosphäre, weil es keine dunklen Stellen mehr gibt. Alles ist fleckig aufgehellt.
> Das gilt nach meinem Empfinden generell für die Schwarzdarstellung. TN finde ich da sichtbar besser. Einzig bei der Farbdarstellung sehen sehr gute IPS Panele minimal besser aus als ältere TN.
> Ich habe letzte Woche noch den u2515h im Vergleich zu meinem alten TN sowie dem mg278q auf dem Schreibtisch stehen gehabt. Der alte TN wirkt schon recht blass neben den neuen Modellen. Die beiden neueren tun sich aber nicht viel bei der Farbqualität.
> Aber das wird wohl auch jeder anders empfinden...für mich ist jedenfalls beim Zocken und Filme schauen TN der klare Sieger gegenüber IPS.




Mit schwarz haben die meisten Panels bis auf VA Probleme. Bei IPS hat man den IPS Glow, bei TN hat man den miesen Gammaverlauf bei dem dunkle details im oberen Bereich absaufen. VA Finde ich z.B. am TV aber perfekt, da vor allem bei 21:9 Inhalten, also Kinofilmen die schwarzen balken im dunklen Raum komplett verschwinden.

Lichthöfe (was das gleiche ist wie Bleeding nur auf deutsch....)  sind abhängig von der Produktionsgüte und können bei jedem Panel Typ auftreten. Ob man lichthöfe hat oder nicht ist abhängig vom Modell und vom Glück...



Einen perfekten Monitor gibt es nicht und wird es auf absehbare Zeit nicht geben. Man muss immer Kompromisse eingehen.
Ich hab den für mich besten kompromiss gefunden, indem ich mir nen höhenverstellbaren 21:9 Monitor gekauft habe. Mit der Höhenverstellung kann man dem IPS Glow sehr gut entgegenwirken, wenn er nicht mehr so niedrig ist. Und die lichthöfe wurde ich los, indem ich ihn drei mal umgetauscht habe, so hab ich zumindest ein sehr homogenes schwarz....

Na ja, OLEDs scheinen mir nach wie vor noch immer am vielversprechendsten zu sein. Perfektes schwarz, mittlerweile auch sehr gutes Weiß,  sehr großer Farbraum möglich und ne äußerst geringe Reaktionszeit.


----------



## Atent123 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin von TN auf IPS gewechselt und habe es nicht bereut.
Am liebsten hätte ich einen 32 Zoll WQHD 144 Herz Monitor mit AMVA+ Panel .
Eizo hat bewiesen das VA und hohe Herz Raten funktionieren jetzt muss jemand das ganze noch auf das Nivo von ihren normalen IIama VAs bringen.


----------



## Halx (15. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo steht das mit den Hertz?



ich hab da gesucht, weil man so viele kriterien für die suche einstellen kann:
DELL UltraSharp Monitor U2515H - Daten- und Preisvergleich

da ist der Monitor mit 86hz anggeben..

Ich werde vermutlich gar nicht merken, wenn ein Monitor langsam ist.. ich habe derzeit noch einen alten Medion TN mit 75hz und stelle da nie irgendwelche schlieren, ruckler oder ähnliches fest.  Ich spiele aber auch selten shooter. nur Farcry 3 und Crysis 2. da hab ich nix gemerkt.
Aber wenn ich schon viel Geld für nen neuen ausgebe, soll er auch gute eigenschaften haben, die entwicklung bleicbt j anicht stehen und ich kauf nur alle paar jahre mal nen Monitor.

Ist VA Panel denn eine gute Alternative? Hier: https://geizhals.de/eizo-foris-fg2421-schwarz-fg2421-bk-a1024965.html
haben die einen, der mit 120hz läuft, bzw auf 240hz interpoliert wird..


----------



## blackout24 (15. Dezember 2015)

Halx schrieb:


> Was ist denn von IPS Monitoren mit 86Hz zu halten wie der  DELL UltraSharp Monitor U2515H? liegt ja so um die 300 euro. Kriegt man da so ein wenig Kompromiß zwischen Geschwindigkeit und Farbechtheit hin?  Wenn man das Budget aufstockt, auf 650 gibts ja auch mit dem Asus MG279Q auch IPS mit 144hz. Die reaktionszeit mit 4ms liegt aber noch deutlich hinter TN mit 1ms.  Merkt man sowas überhaupt?



Der Dell hat doch auch noch 60 Hz.
Dell UltraSharp 25 Monitor - U2515H | Dell St. Vincent & Grenadines

Oder lässt der sich ordentlich übertakten? Ich kenne das nur von Korea Monitoren, wie ich einen habe die sind aber auch wesentlich einfacher aufgebaut. Ich hatte davor ein 1ms TN Panel und das kommt mir nicht wieder ins Haus wegen den Farben.
Keine Ahnung wieviel Reaktionszeit Gray-to-Gray mein QNIX hat, aber auf dem spielt es sich auch nicht anders als auf meinem alten TN Panel.  Schlimmer ist wohl der Inputlag den manche Monitore haben. Das Reaktionszeit gelaber ist für mich nur Marketing.
Bei meinem QNIX geht das DVI Kabel quasi direkt ins Panel und zockt sich daher wesentlich besser als auf manchem TN Panel Monitor.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRd5P05Fo8M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQQgHYnPiFs 

Hab meinen QNIX mit 96Hz laufen, wobei auch 120 Hz drin sind. Farben sind 1A. Wenn ich konstante 96 Hz habe ist alles butterweich.


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Dezember 2015)

so Leute. Ich habe bei prad gelesen, bei Amazon, in vielen anderen Foren und habe meinen Monitor gefunden:

LG Electronics 24GM77-B

und wisst Ihr was das beste ist?  --> der ist nicht lieferbar. Ich dreh gleich durch


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Dezember 2015)

Habe meinen gestern verkauft, sry


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Dezember 2015)

du Held


----------



## Ion (15. Dezember 2015)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> und wisst Ihr was das beste ist?  --> der ist nicht lieferbar. Ich dreh gleich durch



Hier gibts den noch:
https://www.proshop.de/Bildschirme/...eizhals&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite

Aber Lieferzeit zwischen 6 und 12 Monaten. Mit viel Geduld?


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Dezember 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Aber Lieferzeit zwischen 6 und 12 Monaten. Mit viel Geduld?



 ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen, 6-12 Monate. Der wird extra für mich gebaut.

Bin kurz davor die Bestellung für einen Benq 2430T abzuschließen. Der soll auch gut für Gamer sein, aber einen Tick schlechteres Office Bild liefern als der LG.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ähmm nein, der BenQ XL2430T ist besser als der LG.
Im Prinzip der beste FHD 144Hz Monitor. 
Was ist eigentlich nen Office Bild?


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Dezember 2015)

Office Bild: sauberes Weiss, gute Blickwinkel

Laut Prad soll der LG aber das bessere Gerät sein, zumindest habe ich das so verstanden


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Dann hast du den Test anders gelesen als ich.


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Dezember 2015)

egal, habe ihn ja jetzt bestellt. Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht keinen 27" gekauft zu haben

Nachtrag:
irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die falsche Größe gekauft zu haben. Ist 27" WQHD nicht die bessere Wahl? Noch kann ich den Kauf stornieren, ist noch nicht verschickt.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich ist WQHD besser als FullHD. Mehr Pixel, besseres Bild höhere Pixeldichte als 24" 1080p. Ziemlich simpel und objektiv.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Dezember 2015)

Bestell den Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zum Vergleich und entscheide dann...


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Dezember 2015)

diese Vergleichskäufe mag ich nicht, da ich es unfair finde, wenn ein anderer meinen ausgepackten und retournierten Monitor als Neugerät wieder zugeschickt bekommt. Ist mir selber schon oft passiert mit irgendwelchen anderen Sachen

Sorry Leute wenn ich euch mit meiner Unentschlossenheit vielleicht nerve, aber einen Monitor kauft man nun mal alle 5-6 Jahre, da muss das wohl überlegt sein. 
Ich habe den Benq nun storniert, denn ich habe beschlossen nicht auf G-Sync zu verzichten und ich möchte auf so "Gaming Design" Zeugs wie diesen komischen S-Switch verzichten.

Die letzte Entscheidung die ich treffen muss ist, ob 1440p bei rund 80cm Sitzabstand OK ist, oder doch "zu mächtig". Lässt sich da beim Gamen noch alles überblicken, vor allem bei Shootern?


----------



## Ion (16. Dezember 2015)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Die letzte Entscheidung die ich treffen muss ist, ob 1440p bei rund 80cm Sitzabstand OK ist, oder doch "zu mächtig". Lässt sich da beim Gamen noch alles überblicken, vor allem bei Shootern?



Ich persönlich sitze nen guten Meter von meinem WQHD Bildschirm weg. Es ist auch eine Sache der Gewöhnung. 
Im Grunde spricht doch nichts gegen FullHD - du kannst per Downsampling ja dennoch in den Genuss höherer Auflösungen kommen.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich sitze weniger als 80cm vor meinem Dell und finde es Bombe. Die native WQHD Auflösung  kannst übrigens nicht mit DSR vergleichen .


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Dezember 2015)

welchen Dell hast du? Den S2716DG?
Kannst du mehr darüber sagen?


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe den Dell U2515H, hatte vorher den LG 24GM77 und bin froh über den Wechsel, allerdings spiele ich auch keine Shooter.


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Dezember 2015)

Hole mir jetzt den Dell S2716DG. Die Berichte und der Test in tftcentral sind recht positiv.

Sagt mal, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Displayport Kabel mit 3m Länge? Ist diese Länge noch in der Spezifikation? Bei Amazon haben wohl einige oft Probleme mit dieser Länge und den 144Hz. Habe kein Kabel ohne irgendwelche Macken finden können. Jemand  Ahnung?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

3m ist das Maximum von passiven Kabeln bei 1.2.
Reciht dir denn das mitgelieferte Kabel nicht?


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Dezember 2015)

nein, ich benötige min. 2.5m


----------



## W4RO_DE (17. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt neben vielen Billigkabeln zertifizierte, wie dieses: PureLink PureInstall Serie PI5000-030 - Zertifiziertes: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ansonsten sollten aktive Kabel bei langen Distanzen helfen.

Über einen Erfahrungsbericht über den Dell S2716DG würde ich mich sehr freuen, insbesondere bzgl. Pixel Inversion.


----------



## -RedMoon- (17. Dezember 2015)

Das Pure Link Kabel hatte ich lange im Warenkorb drin, habe mich dann aber für dieses entschieden:
LINDY 41533 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Feedback über den Monitor werde ich liefern, sobald alles aufgebaut ist.
btw: was Pixel Inversion genau ist, kann ich mir noch immer nicht genau erklären. Die Begriffe im einzelnen sind klar, aber gemeinsam? Kehren sich die Pixel um oder invertieren sich die Pixel irgendwie? Ändern sie die Farbe, die Helligkeit, erklärt mal bitte.


----------



## W4RO_DE (17. Dezember 2015)

Pixel Inversion hat die Wirkung, dass man bei schnellen Bewegungen kontrastreicher Objekte dünne, vertikale, schwarze Linien sieht. Manchen fallen diese sehr auf, anderen gar nicht. Laut Usern auf Overclock.net fällt ihnen Pixel Inversion beim Dell S2716DG zumindest etwas weniger auf als beim Asus PG278Q. Außerdem hat ein User zwei interessante Erfahrungen gemacht: Wird der Kontrast unter Werkseinstellung gestellt fällt es stärker auf, und nachdem er einen expliziten Pixel Inversion-Test gemacht hat fiel es ihm noch stärker auf. Man weiß nun nicht ob es einfach daran liegt, dass er das Phänomen vorher nicht bemerkte oder ob der Test etwas mit dem Panel gemacht hat. Ich würde daher empfehlen den Monitor einfach ganz normal in Spielen zu nutzen und zu beobachten ob dabei oder beim schnellen Scrollen etwas auffällt.

Den technischen Hintergrund habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, ich hab mal Google bemüht und lese mir nun diesen Artikel durch: LCD monitor technology and tests .

Achja, noch eine andere Sache: Die User auf Overclock.net haben die Farben durch Reduzieren des Gamma-Werts und erhöhen der "Digitalen Farbanpassung" in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung kräftiger gemacht. Muss sicherlich nicht sein und wird eher auf kräftige als auf originalgetreue Farben hinauslaufen, aber wenn einem das Bild zu blass ist kann es einen Versuch wert sein.


----------



## -RedMoon- (17. Dezember 2015)

das was du beschreibst hört sich für mich nach "moiree" an
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moiré-Effekt


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Dezember 2015)

So Leute, erster "Bericht":
habe den Monitor seit 15min. auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Amazon konnte mein DP-Kabel noch nicht liefern und ich musste das beiliegende, zu kurze, Kabel benutzen. Daher steht der Monitor erst mal auf der falschen Seite vom Tisch. Morgen wird er an die Wand geschraubt.

Das Positive:
keinerlei Pixelfehler
die Größe ist doch OK so 
super Design

Das Negative:
rechts oben in der Ecke befindet sich außerhalb des Displaybereiches ein Delaminationspunkt (ein kleiner Punkt unter dem sich kein Kleber befindet). Das stört jetzt das Bild in keinster Weise aber sollte nicht sein. Da der Monitor ansonsten keine Fehler zeigt, denke ich ich werde damit leben und es so hinnehmen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Dezember 2015)

so jetzt habe ich mal einige Runden BF4 hinter mir und ich bin eher ernüchtert. Mit aktiviertem GSync habe ich im Schnitt eine fps von 70-80. Ohne GSync 120-140fps. Dadurch fühlt sich das spielen irgendwie anders an. Ich habe das Gefühl mir wird schlecht beim Spielen.  Außerdem gibt es zwischen drin einige lange Stotterer, die ich aber bei 120Hz nicht habe. Mit meinem 60Hz Samsung fühlte sich das alles "runder" an. Nur wenn ich mich nicht bewege, habe ich das Gefühl es ist ruhiger, sobald Bewegung ins Spiel kommt gefällts mir nicht mehr.

Kann es sein, dass ich mich noch daran gewöhnen muss? Ansonsten sind mir die 600€ jetzt echt schade, wenn das so bleibt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab da bei Gsync keinen Unterschied bei den fps.
Läuft mit 144fps und keine Probleme. 
Hast du im Treiber und im Spiel alles richtig eingestellt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Dezember 2015)

ja, habe viel herumprobiert ohne viel Erfolg. Jetzt lasse ich alles vom Geforce Exprience Tool setzen


----------



## BreakinB (21. Dezember 2015)

Bis 144fps sollten die FPS bei GSync genau denen entsprechen, die man sonst ohne VSync bekommt - nur eben ohne Tearing. Zum Funktionieren von GSync muss VSync im Treiber und im Spiel deaktiviert sein. Außerdem ist der Vollbildmodus sinnvoll. Sicher, dass das der Fall ist? Der FPS-"Verlust" und die Drops klingen stark nach Ingame-VSync bzw. einem Eingreifen von WDM im Fenstermodus. 

Das hier


> Ich habe das Gefühl mir wird schlecht beim Spielen.


Hatte ich beim Sprung von 23" auf 27" auch kurzzeitig. War wohl einfach Motion Sickness, da der große Bildschirm fast mein gesamtes Sehfeld einnimmt. Habe mich aber schnell daran gewöhnt


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Dezember 2015)

zum vsync on/off habe ich widersprüchliches gelesen. Momentan ist es im Treiber an und ingame aus. Das Spiel läuft im Vollbildmodus. 
Habe jetzt mal von 4xMSAA auf 2x MSAA runtergeschaltet und bin bei rund 100fps. So ist es schon mal besser. Es wirkt schon um einiges flüssiger, aber noch nicht optimal.
Mache ich MSAA komplett aus, dann reize ich die 144Hz fast aus und dann ist alles so wie es sein sollte. Scheint als ob ich bei unter 100Hz sehr empfindlich bin.
Bringt MSAA bei WQHD überhaupt einen sichtbaren Vorteil? Merken tue ich so keinen.


----------



## BreakinB (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe da eine klare Präferenz: [Treiber] Monitor-Technologie = "G-Sync", Vertikale Synchronisierung = "Einstellung für 3D-Anwendung verwenden" oder "aus" [Spiel] Vsync Ingame = "aus"!

Eine Komibation von VSync und GSync ist sinnlos. Der Monitor erhält ja eine variable Hz-Rate mit GSync, wie soll es da (gut) funktionieren, wenn die Grafikkarte ihre FPS-Ausgabe an die Hz-Zahl koppelt?

Funktionierendes und korrekt eingestellte GSync sollte exakt 0 fps kosten 



> Bringt MSAA bei WQHD überhaupt einen sichtbaren Vorteil?



Wenn du keinen Unterschied siehst, kannst du es ja beruhigt abschalten und die Leistung sparen. Natürlich ist AA bei hohen Auflösungen weniger wichtig. Ich finde, es kommt aufs Spiel an - bei den ganzen Strommasten und Zäunen in GTA V sehe ich selbst bei 4k noch einen Unterschied, ob MSAA oder nicht. In vielen anderen Spielen braucht es bei WQHD nur noch 2x oder gar kein MSAA für subjektiv saubere Kanten.


----------



## W4RO_DE (21. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht hilft das komplette Entfernen des Treibers + Neuinstallation? Dass G-Sync FPS kostet ist definitiv nicht normal, die Hänger auch nicht.

Hast du beim spielen oben angesprochene Pixel Inversion bemerkt?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2015)

Gsync im Treiber an und das Gleiche gilt für Vsync. 
Im Spiel ist es meist egal ob Vsync an oder aus ist.


----------



## BreakinB (21. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gsync im Treiber an und das Gleiche gilt für Vsync.
> Im Spiel ist es meist egal ob Vsync an oder aus ist.



Machst du das echt so?

Das Resultat ist ja folgendes:

GSync + VSync an -> Monitor betreibt GSync bis 144fps, darüber hinaus verhält es sich wie VSync (+ ggfs. kleines Input-Lag)
GSync an + VSync aus -> Oberhalb von 144 fps zerreißt das Bild, da keine Sync-Technologie mehr greift.

Aber: Ich würde den Fall 2 bevorzugen und ein FPS-Limit auf 144 ingame einstellen, nur falls das nicht möglich ist anwendungsspezifisch im Treiber VSync aktivieren.

VSync im Spiel + "Anwendungsgesteuert" im Treiber kann (!) schlecht funktionieren. Du weißt ja nicht, was die Entwickler mit dieser Option koppeln. Beispielsweise ein dir unbekanntes FPS-Limit, Framerate Smoothing etc.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Dezember 2015)

habe den Treiber und mit einem Cleaner alle Reste gelsöcht, und was soll ich sagen: kein fps Einbruch mehr mit GSync. Perfekt!
AA musste ich aber auf 2xMSAA stellen, sonst kamen wieder Stotterer.

Pixel Inversion habe ich keine gesehen, aber so eine Art "Farblauf" wenn mehrere Fenster transparent übereinander liegen. Das muss man aber bewusst provozieren


----------



## BreakinB (21. Dezember 2015)

Top, dann hast du ja jetzt ein wunderbares Setup und kannst deinen GSync-Monitor genießen  

2xMSAA sind bei der Auflösung IMO mehr als verschmerzbar. Wenn ich die Settings aus dem GFE-Screenshot sehe - auch eine 980 Ti ist irgendwann am Anschlag


----------



## W4RO_DE (21. Dezember 2015)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> habe den Treiber und mit einem Cleaner alle Reste gelsöcht, und was soll ich sagen: kein fps Einbruch mehr mit GSync. Perfekt!
> AA musste ich aber auf 2xMSAA stellen, sonst kamen wieder Stotterer.
> 
> Pixel Inversion habe ich keine gesehen, aber so eine Art "Farblauf" wenn mehrere Fenster transparent übereinander liegen. Das muss man aber bewusst provozieren



Freut mich für dich. 

Ermuntert mich auch mal mein Glück zu versuchen. Seit Release des PG278Q warte ich auf einen 1440p 144 Hz G-Sync Monitor mit anständiger Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Dezember 2015)

also ich kann dir den Dell empfehlen, wobei ich sagen muss, so "gepanzert" wie vor 5 Jahren wirkt der Dell heute nicht mehr. Aber besser als die Plastikbomber von Acer und Co, die ich im Mediamarkt bewundern durfte ist er allemal.
Btw: ich fahre das Profil und die Einstellungen vom tftcentral Review, damit ist das Bild wirklich schön neutral, wie ich es haben wollte.


----------

